# Powermatic 6" Belt/12" Disk Sander



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Whoops - wrong review. Wanted to post on the bandsaw!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Somebody shoot mahr[the]shill and put him out of his [and our] misery.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for this, Kelly. I'm getting ready to spring for one of these and finding a review I trust has been a little tricky. I'll be ordering one next week (I hope).


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I suspect reviews of Grizzlys, Jets and old Delta iron would be as good or near as good. The horse power would be a big consideration. These are pretty simple machines.

As it stands, I happened on some 4" angle aluminum and it will work fine for a after market table. Ideally, whatever table is used would have a zero clearance top for some applications.

When I added tables to the motor end of the 6" x 89" edge sanders, it helped make them easier to use in most instances, but I had to cut slots in the table, to allow the system to better pick up dust at the end of boards.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have an older model 30A, great machines!

It's interesting to see what the subtle differences are, someday I'll get around to making a proper table for the belt (mine was missing). I agree with your comments on making it easy on/off, the needs seem to always be changing.


----------

